
What's in a Shadow? - ColinWright
http://jack.minardi.org/software/whats-in-a-shadow/
======
dedward
Isn't this how a CAT scan works? you build a 3d model from a radial series of
xray scans. the machine rotates around an axis with you in the middle, then
infers the 3d shapes involved. of course its xray and not just shadows, so we
see inside you.

